# Me acerco a él / me le acerco



## DanMac

*¿M*e acerco a él" o "me le acerco"?

*¿*Ambas formas son correctas?

Gracias*.*


----------



## Pinairun

Sí, pero no dicen lo mismo.

Me acerco a él: yo me dirijo hacia él _(El bebé está en la cuna y me acerco a él, voy hacia él)._

Me le acerco: Le atraigo hacia mí.
Esta última contiene leísmo, pues debería decirse: Me lo acerco (_Tomo al bebé y me lo acerco al pecho_)

Si lo que quieres saber es si "me acerco a él" equivale a "me le acerco", es decir que "le" sería el pronombre de OI, no, no es así.


----------



## jorgema

Pinairun said:


> Sí, pero no dicen lo mismo.
> 
> Me acerco a él: yo me dirijo hacia él _(El bebé está en la cuna y me acerco a él, voy hacia él)._
> 
> Me le acerco: Le atraigo hacia mí.
> Esta última contiene leísmo, pues debería decirse: Me lo acerco (_Tomo al bebé y me lo acerco al pecho_)
> 
> Si lo que quieres saber es si "me acerco a él" equivale a "me le acerco", es decir que "le" sería el pronombre de OI, no, no es así.



En zonas no leístas, "me le acerco" tiene el mismo valor que "me acerco a él/ella". Creo que a eso se refería la pregunta. Para lo otro, "me lo/la acerco".


----------



## pejeman

En mi pueblo, si estoy bailando con mi novia y en ese momento "me le acerco" es que yo me pego más a ella, no que la jale hacia mí.

Por lo tanto "me acerco a ella" o "me le acerco" producen el mismo efecto.

Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

Conque dicen me le acerco...
Entonces tus frases son correctas, DanMac. No hay discusión.

Mantengo mi explicación anterior (que he estado a punto de borrar) solo para dejar constancia de la interpretación que haríamos en España o, por lo menos, de la que había hecho yo.


----------



## Birke

Pinairun said:


> Conque dicen me le acerco...



Me quedo igual de sorprendida que Pinairun


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Así es:

En el caso del bebé:
Me le acerco - Voy hacia donde está él.
Me lo acerco - Lo traigo hacia donde estoy yo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Yo lo uso igual, me suena perfectamente natural. De hecho, me sorprende que a mis compatriotas les sorprenda.


----------



## Bloodsun

Coincido con los que dicen que "me le acerco" se usa con el mismo sentido que "me acerco a él". Sin embargo, no estoy segura de que "me le acerco" sea una construcción gramaticalmente correcta con ese sentido. Acá es de lo más común decirlo (yo me le acerco a las personas todo el tiempo), pero al menos yo no lo escribiría así en un texto más o menos formal. La considero una expresión habitual.


Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Yo lo uso igual, me suena perfectamente natural. De hecho, me sorprende que a mis compatriotas les sorprenda.


 
¿Si es en plural dices "me les acerco" por "me acerco a ellos"?
¿Y cuando es chica dices _me la acerco_ por _me acerco a ella_?


----------



## jorgema

Pinairun said:


> ¿Si es en plural dices "me les acerco" por "me acerco a ellos"?
> ¿Y cuando es chica dices _me la acerco_ por _me acerco a ella_?



Me les acerco. (si es plural)

Y cuando es chica se usa igual LE.

LE = a él/a ella


----------



## Bloodsun

Pinairun said:


> ¿Si es en plural dices "me les acerco" por "me acerco a ellos"? me les acerco
> ¿Y cuando es chica dices _me la acerco_ por _me acerco a ella_? me le acerco (no cambia si es a una chica o a un chico, ese le es neutro)


----------



## Lurrezko

jorgema said:


> Me les acerco. (si es plural)
> 
> Y cuando es chica se usa igual LE.
> 
> LE = a él/a ella



Exactamente.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

ToñoTorreón said:


> Así es:
> 
> En el caso del bebé:
> Me le acerco - Voy hacia donde está él.
> Me lo acerco - Lo traigo hacia donde estoy yo.


 
Por supuesto.



Lurrezko oinak said:


> Yo lo uso igual, me suena perfectamente natural. De hecho, me sorprende que a mis compatriotas les sorprenda.


 
Sin tardanza, llegó el leísmo.

Saludos.


----------



## Lurrezko

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Sin tardanza, llegó el leísmo.
> 
> Saludos.



Te lo dije


----------



## Realice

Del inefable DPD:


> *sorprender(se).* Cuando significa ‘causar sorpresa’, por tratarse de un verbo de «afección psíquica», dependiendo de distintos factores (→</SPAN> leísmo, 4a), el complemento de persona puede interpretarse como directo o como indirecto: _«Ellos quieren sorprenderme con su ciencia, y soy yo quien los sorprende con la mía»_ (Moix _Arpista_ [Esp. 2002]); _«A Elisa le sorprende la infantil pregunta»_ (Guido _Invitación _[Arg. 1979]).


Esto no es para iniciar otra interminable discusión sobre el leísmo, sólo es para hacer notar que a mí me sorprende (sobremanera, además) que el ejemplo con _'le'_ sea argentino . Todas mis certezas se tambalean: si un argentino cae en el 'leísmo de afección psíquica', bien pudiera salir mañana el sol por el Oeste .

Respecto a la frase que encabeza el hilo, coincido con Bloodsun, sólo que la expresión para mí es menos frecuente. Podría decir algo como _'Me le acerqué por detrás y le di un susto'_... pero es una forma mucho más coloquial que _'Me acerqué a él/ella por detrás...'_.


----------



## Pinairun

Realice said:


> Respecto a la frase que encabeza el hilo, coincido con Bloodsun, sólo que la expresión para mí es menos frecuente. Podría decir algo como _'Me le acerqué por detrás y le di un susto'_... pero es una forma mucho más coloquial que _'Me acerqué a él/ella por detrás...'_.


 
Vale, lo acepto. ¿Cómo era aquello del pulpo...?


----------



## manicha

Yo nunca he utilizado "me le acerco" para transmitir la idea de "me acerco a él". De hecho, estoy sorprendida de que a tantos foreros de los dos lados del Atlántico les parezca una construcción normal. Yo la hubiese tachado de incorrecta, o como mínimo, de extremadamente coloquial. Pero veo que estoy en franquísima minoría.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

manicha said:


> Yo nunca he utilizado "me le acerco" para transmitir la idea de "me acerco a él". De hecho, estoy sorprendida de que a tantos foreros de los dos lados del Atlántico les parezca una construcción normal. Yo la hubiese tachado de incorrecta, o como mínimo, de extremadamente coloquial. Pero veo que estoy en franquísima minoría.



No, no estás en minoría, o quizá sí.
Creo que unos dos, tres o más millones de españoles dicen: 'que te quite pa' o 'eto que e lo que e' o ' te quie ir pu i' y algunas frases similares.
Y sorprendentemente se entienden a las mil maravillas.

salut.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Pinairun said:


> ¿Si es en plural dices "me les acerco" por "me acerco a ellos"?
> ¿Y cuando es chica dices _me la acerco_ por _me acerco a ella_?


 
Me la acerco (la cuchara a la boca, por ejemplo).


----------



## cbrena

manicha said:


> Yo nunca he utilizado "me le acerco" para transmitir la idea de "me acerco a él". De hecho, estoy sorprendida de que a tantos foreros de los dos lados del Atlántico les parezca una construcción normal. Yo la hubiese tachado de incorrecta, o como mínimo, de extremadamente coloquial. Pero veo que estoy en franquísima minoría.



Yo tampoco creo haber utilizado esta expresión, y a partir de ahora me cuidaré mucho para no hacerlo. Parece que en este caso mi leísmo cambiaría el _sentido_ (geométrico) de quién es el que se acerca a quién.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Un comentario a propósito, de un lingüista de aquel lado del Atlántico, Ignacio Bosque Muñoz:



> La secuencia _Me le acerqué _significa me acerqué a él o hacia él (este le es denominado a veces dativo de dirección) y se opone a _Me lo acerqué _(acerqué algo a mí o hacia mí). En el primer caso tenemos el verbo pronominal acercarse, y en el segundo el verbo transitivo acercar. En cambio, _Te le acerqué _no es posible (con el significado te acerqué hacia él), frente a _Te lo acerqué _(acerqué algo hacia ti).


----------



## Lurrezko

Adjunto también el punto correspondiente de la Gramática de Alarcos (§269, pág. 207):



> En estas combinaciones se dan asimismo incrementos personales en
> sustitución de algún adyacente preposicional del verbo. En lugar de Me
> acerqué a ti, Te presentarás a mí, Me ofrezco a él, Te sometes a ellas, etc.,
> se dice a veces Te me acerqué, Te me presentarás, Me le ofrezco, Te les
> sometes. Es más raro este uso cuando la preposición del adyacente personal
> no es a. Ejemplos:
> El chico se le aproximó (88.192) (= se aproximó a él).
> Se te adelantó un segundo (26.104) ( = se adelantó a ti).
> Es mucho galgo, se le puede apostar con toda confianza (27.153)
> (= apostar por él).
> El perro ventea a la perra, se le acerca (27.85) (= se acerca a ella).
> Quisiera escapársele con las joyas (27.136) (= escaparse de él).
> El demonio de la seducción le sujetaba los brazos [...] y se le burlaba
> con palabras de fuego al oído (1.192) (= se burlaba de él).
> Si supiera que [...] tomaba un anteojo por un fusil, se le reiría en las
> narices (1.13) (= se reiría de él).
> Un grupo de chiquillos y de viejos se les acercó (16.116).


----------



## Pitt

DanMac said:


> *¿M*e acerco a él" o "me le acerco"?
> 
> *¿*Ambas formas son correctas?
> 
> Gracias*.*


 
Ambas frases son correctas:

Me acerco *a Juan* > 
Me acerco *a él* / Me *le *acerco.

El uso de *le *es un *dativo de dirección*. En cuanto al verbo *acercarse *para personas se puede usar un pronombre átono (p.ej.: *le*) en vez del del pronombre tónico (p.ej.: *a él*).

La RAE (Real Academia Española) dice:
*Dativo de dirección*. Establece una relación direccional con el verbo. Ejemplo: _Se *me* acercó un desconocido y me preguntó la hora (= Se acercó *a mí* un desconocido)._

Saludos


----------



## Realice

Pitt said:


> _Se *me* acercó un desconocido y me preguntó la hora (= Se acercó *a mí* un desconocido)._





			
				Adolfo Afogutu said:
			
		

> La secuencia _Me *le* acerqué _significa me acerqué _*a él*_ o hacia él





			
				Lurrezko oinak said:
			
		

> En lugar de Me acerqué *a ti* [...] se dice a veces *Te me* acerqué


¿Esta última no debería ser *Me te* acerqué, siguiendo la lógica del resto (del resto de construcciones con 'acercar', y también del resto de ejemplos con otros verbos de la cita de Lurrezko)? ¿Por qué en este caso alteran el orden de los pronombres?

Con pronombre de segunda persona sí que no lo he dicho en mi vida...


----------



## miguel89

Realice said:


> ¿Por qué en este caso alteran el orden de los pronombres?


Porque el pronombre átono de segunda persona siempre precede al de primera.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Pitt said:


> Ambas frases son correctas:
> 
> Me acerco *a Juan* >
> Me acerco *a él* / Me *le *acerco.
> 
> El uso de *le *es un *dativo de dirección*. En cuanto al verbo *acercarse *para personas se puede usar un pronombre átono (p.ej.: *le*) en vez del del pronombre tónico (p.ej.: *a él*).
> 
> La RAE (Real Academia Española) dice:
> *Dativo de dirección*. Establece una relación direccional con el verbo. Ejemplo: _Se *me* acercó un desconocido y me preguntó la hora (= Se acercó *a mí* un desconocido)._
> 
> Saludos



Po favor un poco de seriedad. Una cosa es el uso y otro la corrección.
*Me le acerco* es incorrecto.


----------



## Lurrezko

las cosas facilitas said:


> Po favor un poco de seriedad. Una cosa es el uso y otro la corrección.
> *Me le acerco* es incorrecto.



¿Dónde pone tal cosa? Un poco de seriedad es dar la fuente, por ejemplo.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Lurrezko oinak said:


> ¿Dónde pone tal cosa? Un poco de seriedad es dar la fuente, por ejemplo.



Mejor da la fuente que dice que es correcto.
La RAE no reconoce ese *le* como dativo de dirección y queda bien claro en el ejemplo que el propio Pitt ha puesto:

La RAE (Real Academia Española) dice:
*Dativo de dirección*. Establece una relación direccional con el verbo. Ejemplo: _Se *me* acercó un desconocido y me preguntó la hora (= Se acercó *a mí* un desconocido)._

Si tu crees que la frase * nos acercamos al bar* es sustituible por *nos le acercamos *pues vale, no seguimos la charla.Cada cual que hable como quiera y que diga lo que quiera.

saludos


----------



## Lurrezko

las cosas facilitas said:


> Mejor da la fuente que dice que es correcto.
> La RAE no reconoce ese *le* como dativo de dirección y queda bien claro en el ejemplo que el propio Pitt ha puesto:
> 
> La RAE (Real Academia Española) dice:
> *Dativo de dirección*. Establece una relación direccional con el verbo. Ejemplo: _Se *me* acercó un desconocido y me preguntó la hora (= Se acercó *a mí* un desconocido)._
> 
> Si tu crees que la frase * nos acercamos al bar* es sustituible por *nos le acercamos *pues vale, no seguimos la charla.Cada cual que hable como quiera y que diga lo que quiera.
> 
> saludos



La RAE da, muy obviamente, un ejemplo de entre los muchos posibles de dativo de dirección, no los va a dar todos. Las gramáticas de Bosque y Alarcos (el primero con el ejemplo_ me le acerqué_, precisamente) recogen el uso y en ningún momento aluden a que sea incorrecto. Y media docena de foreros de varios países, a quienes tengo por cultos, afirman que para ellos es natural. Yo no necesito más fundamento. Otra cosa es que a ti sólo te parezca correcto lo que se dice en tu pueblo, claro.

Saludos


----------



## manicha

No sé si el problema son los pronombres o las personas. No dispongo de fuentes para decir qué es correcto y qué no. Pero como hablante, no tengo ningún problema con se me acercó, se te acercó, se nos acercó... pero sí como te me acerqué, me le acerqué y te le acerqué. Interpreto las combinaciones me le y te le como incorrectas, tal vez porque son muy poco habituales en español.


----------



## jazyk

Andrés Bello dice que es correcto.


----------



## caniho

Pinairun said:


> Conque dicen me le acerco...
> Entonces tus frases son correctas, DanMac. No hay discusión.
> 
> Mantengo mi explicación anterior (que he estado a punto de borrar) solo para dejar constancia de la interpretación que haríamos en España o, por lo menos, de la que había hecho yo.



En la España leísta. Para los que vivimos en la periferia _me le acerco_ ha sido toda la vida me acerco a él/ella. De otra forma se diría me lo/la acerco. Es un claro caso dónde el leísmo cambia el sentido de una frase.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Realicé la consulta a la RAE y a Fundéu.
La respuesta de Fundéu es esta:
En respuesta a su consulta: "sobre el uso de 'le'", desde la Fundéu le informamos de que...                                             _Me le acerco _es una frase incorrecta en cualquier caso.
*FUNDÉU BBVA*
www.fundeu.es
                                                                                                    Síguenos en Facebook y Twitter

A ver si la RAE coincide o dice otra cosa.


----------



## miguel89

¿De qué modo se fundamentan? ¿O es que hablan ex cathedra como el Papa?


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Mi consulta es si las frases siguientes son correctas:

(me acerco a Pedro) 'me le acerco'.
(nos acercamos a un bar y tomamos unas copas) 'nos le acercamos y tomamos unas copas'.

Gracias


 En relación con su consulta, le remitimos la siguiente información:

En efecto, el verbo acercar se puede construir en español con un complemento indirecto. 

Ejemplo:

«Yo le respondía que mi nombre era Andrés y me quedaba tieso, esperando que lo comprendiera. La vieja Tana me hacía señas de que cerrara el pico, y luego,
si mi abuela insistía en que me le acercara, la otra venía y me tomaba por un brazo, me obligaba a pararme frente a la anciana colérica y a escuchar de
sus labios la jerigonza con la que ella creía estar hablando árabe» (Mayra Montero El capitán de los dormidos [Cuba, 2002]).



     Reciba un cordial saludo.

__________

Departamento de «Español al día»

Real Academia Española

Muchas gracias por su respuesta.
Siceramente, me he quedado un poco satisfecho, pero no completamente.
Entiendo que la frase: 'nos acercamos a un bar y tomamos unas copas' es sustituible por ' nos le acercamos y tomamos unas copas '.
De no ser así, les ruego que sean tan amables de ser más explícitos para que mis compañeros de foro y yo podamos comprender la norma, en caso de que existiera.

Muchas gracias de nuevo.

En relación con su consulta, le remitimos la siguiente información: 

 La construcción que usted propone ni es normal en nuestro idioma ni se corresponde con la mencionada en nuestra respuesta. Le recomendamos la consulta
 del capítulo 35 ("El complemento indirecto") de la nueva Gramática académica (NGLE), de reciente publicación, donde se recoge la última postura de
 esta Institución sobre las diversas cuestiones gramaticales de nuestro idioma. 



     Reciba un cordial saludo.

__________

Departamento de «Español al día»

Real Academia Española



Nota: El símbolo Ä precede a las formas o usos incorrectos o desaconsejables según la norma culta del español actual.


----------



## Pitt

Lo entiendo así:

Si se trata de una persona se puede usar el pronombre de dativo:
_Me acerco *a Pedro* > Me *le *acerco._

Si se trata de una cosa no se puede usar el pronombre de dativo:
Me acerco *a un bar* > *Me *le *acerco.


----------



## caniho

las cosas facilitas said:


> Mi consulta es si las frases siguientes son correctas:
> 
> (me acerco a Pedro) 'me le acerco'.
> (nos acercamos a un bar y tomamos unas copas) 'nos le acercamos y tomamos unas copas'.
> 
> Gracias
> 
> 
> En relación con su consulta, le remitimos la siguiente información:
> 
> En efecto, el verbo acercar se puede construir en español con un complemento indirecto.
> 
> Ejemplo:
> 
> «Yo le respondía que mi nombre era Andrés y me quedaba tieso, esperando que lo comprendiera. La vieja Tana me hacía señas de que cerrara el pico, y luego,
> si mi abuela insistía en que me le acercara, la otra venía y me tomaba por un brazo, me obligaba a pararme frente a la anciana colérica y a escuchar de
> sus labios la jerigonza con la que ella creía estar hablando árabe» (Mayra Montero El capitán de los dormidos [Cuba, 2002]).
> 
> 
> 
> Reciba un cordial saludo.
> 
> __________
> 
> Departamento de «Español al día»
> 
> Real Academia Española
> 
> Muchas gracias por su respuesta.
> Siceramente, me he quedado un poco satisfecho, pero no completamente.
> Entiendo que la frase: 'nos acercamos a un bar y tomamos unas copas' es sustituible por ' nos le acercamos y tomamos unas copas '.
> De no ser así, les ruego que sean tan amables de ser más explícitos para que mis compañeros de foro y yo podamos comprender la norma, en caso de que existiera.
> 
> Muchas gracias de nuevo.
> 
> En relación con su consulta, le remitimos la siguiente información:
> 
> La construcción que usted propone ni es normal en nuestro idioma ni se corresponde con la mencionada en nuestra respuesta. Le recomendamos la consulta
> del capítulo 35 ("El complemento indirecto") de la nueva Gramática académica (NGLE), de reciente publicación, donde se recoge la última postura de
> esta Institución sobre las diversas cuestiones gramaticales de nuestro idioma.
> 
> 
> 
> Reciba un cordial saludo.
> 
> __________
> 
> Departamento de «Español al día»
> 
> Real Academia Española
> 
> 
> 
> Nota: El símbolo Ä precede a las formas o usos incorrectos o desaconsejables según la norma culta del español actual.



Pues la diferencia es bien sencilla: los hablantes nativos decimos _me le acerqué_ (a ella) pero no _me le acerqué_ (al bar). No todas las combinaciones se usan:

_os me acercasteis_ 
_nos os acercamos_ 
etc.


----------



## Pitt

A mi entender gramaticalmente ambas interpretaciones son posibles:

_Me acerco a Pedro > Me acerco *a él*._
a Pedro/a él = complemento preposicional

_Me acerco a Pedro > Me *le* acerco._
a Pedro/le = complemento indirecto


----------



## Lurrezko

Adjunto la respuesta de la RAE a mi consulta (hay que joderse con los axiomas de la FundéuBBVA, dicho sea de paso). Saludos a todos.




> Con respecto a la información que nos solicita, le remitimos la siguiente bibliografía, que recoge la postura actual de esta Institución con respecto al asunto por usted planteado:
> 
> Nueva gramática de la lengua española: Manual (2010), p. 681, epígrafe 35.3.2:
> 
> Complementos argumentales de término, origen y ubicación
> Los complementos indirectos que se estudian bajo este epígrafe suelen alternar con
> complementos de régimen, como se advierte en los siguientes pares: Se acercó a
> ella ~ Se le acercó (dirección, destino o término); Se apartó de ellos ~ Se les apartó
> (origen, procedencia o fuente); Eché sal en la ensalada ~ Le eché sal a la ensalada
> (ubicación). Mientras que en el español europeo suelen construirse con sujetos de
> tercera persona (Se me escapó; Se nos alejaban), en el americano se admiten con igual
> normalidad las demás personas gramaticales: Me le escapé; Me les solté; Te nos
> alejaste; Te les enfrentaste.
> 
> De modo que no habría razón para censurar la construcción que usted propone; la cual, por otra parte, la encontramos empleada desde por Lope de Vega hasta por Borges y Vargas Llosa.
> 
> Ejemplos:
> 
> «Quitate acá, no te le acerques, Moro» (Lope de Vega El Amete de Toledo [Esp. c1609-1610)]).
> 
> «La voz no era la de Álvaro, pero quería parecerse a la de Álvaro. La reconocí con horror.
> Me le acerqué y le dije:
> -Señor, ¿usted es oriental o argentino?» (Jorge Luis Borges El libro de arena [Arg. 1975]).
> 
> 
> Reciba un cordial saludo.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

No saben lo que están diciendo, o no explican bien lo que saben para que todos lo entendamos.

'nos acercamos a vosotros' =  'nos os acercamos'
'os acercais a nosotros' = 'os nos acercais'
'me acerco a vosotros' = 'me os acerco'
'os acercais a mi' = 'os me acercais'

¿ esas frases son correctas?.


----------



## Colchonero

las cosas facilitas said:


> No saben lo que están diciendo, o no explican bien lo que saben para que todos lo entendamos.
> 
> 'nos acercamos a vosotros' = 'nos os acercamos'
> 'os acercais a nosotros' = 'os nos acercais'
> 'me acerco a vosotros' = 'me os acerco'
> 'os acercais a mi' = 'os me acercais'
> 
> ¿ esas frases son correctas?.


 
Permíteme una pregunta. ¿Quiénes no saben lo que dicen? ¿La RAE, Lope de Vega o Borges?


----------



## las cosas facilitas

La RAE.
Permíteme una pregunta: las frases que indiqué, para ti ¿son correctas?


----------



## miguel89

Dicen que (casi) no se emplea en España, pues bien, eso puede tener algo que ver con el hecho de que no se use la construcción con el pronombre _os_.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

miguel89 said:


> Dicen que (casi) no se emplea en España, pues bien, eso puede tener algo que ver con el hecho de que no se use la construcción con el pronombre _os_.



No estamos hablando de uso, estamos hablando de corrección y explicación sintáctica de cada elemento de la frase.
Y da igual que sea en España o en América.
No pueden contestar diciendo "..La construcción que usted propone *ni es normal *en nuestro idioma..." ni "....De modo que *no habría* razón para censurar la construcción..."
Vale, no es normal, pero ¿ es correcto?.
¿No habría o no hay? Una duda que da pié a la oscuridad en todo este tema.


----------

